# Please Advice IEM with mic up to 3k



## sandeepraut (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello guys,
Can you Please suggest me a good sound quality in ear headphone with mic. My budget is up to 3k.

- - - Updated - - -

is soundmagic e30 or brainwavz m2 come with mic?


----------



## hitesh (Jun 6, 2014)

E30 ? No
M2 ? No

E10M and T Peos Tank are the best IEM with mic under 3k


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 6, 2014)

You can add Sony XB90EX IEMs too.... They are good. Bought them recently.
Review is on the way , I am just waiting for them to break in properly.
They are good out of the box though. Feels like something for sure.


Oops....by didn't read that you need mic too ...


----------



## sandeepraut (Jun 6, 2014)

is soundmagic E10M is good... [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] yes i want it with mic


----------



## sandynator (Jun 6, 2014)

Nothing will beat the T Peos Popular & Tank.


----------



## sandeepraut (Jun 6, 2014)

[MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] can you please give me the link of that model.


----------



## hitesh (Jun 6, 2014)

sandeepraut said:


> [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] can you please give me the link of that model.



T-Peos


----------



## sandeepraut (Jun 6, 2014)

what is the difference between these two T peos models


----------



## hitesh (Jun 6, 2014)

They both have different sound signature but overall tank is better sounding one


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 7, 2014)

Smart Headset - MH1C Review - Sony US
mh1c are very popular.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 7, 2014)

[MENTION=263899]sandeepraut[/MENTION]

*Sony MH1C* is also gr8 option if you can get your hands on.

MH1C & Tpeos Tank has almost similar tonality. MH1C has more of sub bass presence, midrange is recessed compared to tank & high of MH1C is smoother while that of tanks is energetic. Sound-staging will be better in MH1C.

*Difference between T peos Popular & Tank*


> The T-Peos Popular is similar to the Tank in price and construction, and also uses 8mm dynamic drivers, but delivers a more balanced and neutral sound compared to the warmer, bassier Tank



*Clarity wise Tpeos Popular > Tpeos Tank > Sony MH1C
*
*
PS: Please verify if popular model has mic or not as earlier in description it was mentioned.*

Check foll Reviews

Sony MH1C Review | The Headpone List

T-Peos Tank Review | The Headphone List

T-Peos Popular Review | The Headphone List


----------



## sandeepraut (Jun 7, 2014)

[MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] Thanks really appreciated your help. One more thing Sony MH1C is not available online in india. Is there any other way to get this...OR should i get T-Peos Tank.

- - - Updated - - -

and also how about newly launched Sony MDR-XB50AP / Sony MDR-XB70AP.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 7, 2014)

sandeepraut said:


> [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] Thanks really appreciated your help. One more thing Sony MH1C is not available online in india. Is there any other way to get this...OR should i get T-Peos Tank.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and also how about newly launched Sony MDR-XB50AP / Sony MDR-XB70AP.


Get the MDR-XB70AP , should cost you around 3000 INR.


----------



## hitesh (Jun 7, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Get the MDR-XB70AP , should cost you around 3000 INR.



How good is it compared to other IEM mentioned in this thread ?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 7, 2014)

hitesh said:


> How good is it compared to other IEM mentioned in this thread ?


Multi-IEM Review - 316 IEMs compared (TDK BA200 added 05/26/14 p. 914)
most of the iems compared there , even this one should be there too , use ctrl+f.

- - - Updated - - -



hitesh said:


> How good is it compared to other IEM mentioned in this thread ?


Multi-IEM Review - 316 IEMs compared (TDK BA200 added 05/26/14 p. 914)
most of the iems compared there , even this one should be there too , use ctrl+f.


----------



## sandeepraut (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] 
Thanks [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]
I really appreciated your valuable help.
last night i ordered Sony MDR-XB70AP. It costs me Rs.3022 on Ebay.


----------



## angie (Jun 16, 2014)

sandeepraut said:


> is soundmagic E10M is good...  @Hrishi  yes i want it with mic



It has a chronic issue of left earpiece going dead. I would stay from that one. I owned them.


----------

